
The Scientists Saving Coffee - jonbaer
https://www.axios.com/scientists-saving-coffee-from-climate-change-7072c6d6-8381-493d-bcab-8d3905e6d810.html
======
idDriven
Thank you scientists. Also this is why we need to legalize coca leaves, so we
have a natural alternative to coffee in case of future scarcity.

